# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  مباريات المريخ ارقام واحصائيات ممتاز 2012

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رصد مباريات المريخفي ممتاز 2012 م

والذي نتمناه مريخيا صرفا كما كان سابقه

الدورة الاولى 
 
الاسبوع الاول : امام الامل العطبراوي باستاد المريخ وخسرها الفريق صفر/ 1
الاسبوع الثاني : امام الموردة باستاد الخرطوم وفاز بها الفريق 3 /2 باهداف اديكو وراجي وباسكال .
الاسبوع الثالث : امام الرابطة كوستي باستاد المريخ وفاز بها الفريق بسداسية نظيفة سجلها المرعب كلتشي اربعة اهداف وسكواها وراجي
الاسبوع الرابع : امام النيل الحصاحيصا باستاد الكاملين ملعب النيل وفاز المريخ بخماسية نظيفة سجلها سكواها هدفين واديكو وكلتشي ونجم الدين
الاسبوع الخامس : امام هلال كادوقلي باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ بثنائية سكواها واديكو
الاسبوع السادس : امام الخرطوم الوطني باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 3 /2 باهداف كلتشي هدفين وسكواها هدف
الاسبوع السابع : امام الهلال باستاد الهلال وخسرها المريخ بهدف بشه
الاسبوع الثامن : امام جزيرة الفيل مدني باستاد ودمدني وفاز المريخ 3/ صفر باهداف الباشا وسكواها واديكو
الاسبوع التاسع : امام الاهلي مدني باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 2/ 1 باهداف سعيد مصطفى وموسى الزومه 

الاسبوع العاشر : امام النسور باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 5/ 1 باهداف سكواها هدفين كلتشي هدفين واديكو هدف
الاسبوع الحادي عشر : امام هلال الساحل  باستاد بورتسودان وفاز المريخ 3/ صفر باهداف ساكواها هدفين وموتيابا هدف

الاسبوع الثاني عشر : امام الاهلي الخرطوم باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 2/ صفر بثنائية كلتشي هدفين
الاسبوع الثالث عشر : امام الاهلي شندي باستاد شندي وفاز المريخ 2/ صفر باهداف سكواها وكلتشي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدورة الثانية

الاسبوع الرابع عشر : امام الامل عطبره  باستاد عطبره وفاز المريخ 3/ صفر باهداف رمضان عجب وسكواها والباشا
الاسبوع الخامس عشر : امام الموردة باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 3/ صفر باهداف كلتشي هدفين ومصعب عمر
الاسبوع السادس عشر : امام الرابطة كوستي  باستاد كوستي وحقق المريخ التعادل الوحيد له في الممتاز حتى الان 1/1 وسجل هدفه سعيد السعودي
الاسبوع السابع عشر : امام النيل الحصاحيصا باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 3/ صفر باهداف كلتشي واديكو والعجب
الاسبوع الثامن عشر : تاجلت مباراته امام الهلال كادوقلي بكادوقلي الى وقت لاحق بسبب المشاركة في الكونفدرالية
الاسبوع التاسع عشر : امام الخرطوم الوطني باستاد الخرطوم وفاز المريخ 7/ صفر باهداف رمضان عجب هدفين واديكو هدفين وسكواها والباشا وسعيد السعودي
الاسبوع العشرون : امام الهلال باستاد المريخ ووانتهت بالتعادل 1/1

الاسبوع الواحد والعشرون : امام جزيرة الفيل مدني باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 6 / 1 سجل الاهداف رمضان عجب هدفين وهدف لكل من سكواها واديكو وفيصل العجب وليما

مباراته القادمة في الاسبوع الثاني والعشرون امام الاهلي مدني باستاد ود مدني يوم الاحد 30 سبتمبر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حصل الفريق على 50 نقطة
واحرز الفريق 60 هدفا ودخل مرماه 11

محرزوا الاهداف :

16 أهداف كلتشي 
13 اهداف سكواها 
9 أهداف اديكو 
6 أهداف رمضان عجب
3 أهداف لكل من احمد الباشا وسعيد السعودي
هدفين لكل من فيصل العجب وليما وراجي عبد العاطي
وهدف لكل من  وباسكال ونجم الدين وموسى الزومه ومصعب عمر وموتيابا
 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاهداف التي دخلت مرمى المريخ 11 أهداف :

هدف مباراة الامل سجله محمدو
هدفي الموردة احمد عادل والبرازيلي باولو سيرجيو
هدفي الخرطوم الوطني سجلهما محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبه
هدف الهلال سجله بشه
هدف الاهلي مدني سجله عماري
هدف النسور سجله دومينيك
هدف الرابطة كوستي في ادورة الثانية سجله منتصر كوه
هدف الهلال في الدورة الثانية سجله سانيه
هدف جزيرة الفيل سجله فضل بابور

 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يامريخ السعد والتميز


*

----------


## sudanese wargoo

*شكرا على المعلومات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sudanese wargoo
					

شكرا على المعلومات 




تسلم يالحبيب 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*تسلم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------

